

Ask HN: Legendary HN threads? - rfnslyr

I&#x27;ve only joined here some 4 months ago. What are some awesome HN threads to go over? Anything like really big devs talking to the community or something?<p>Link them! Also are there any inside jokes on HN? I don&#x27;t really ever see people joking here, everything is fairly serious.
======
rotnewson
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35079)

------
Peroni
Jokes/memes - Reddit

High quality, on-topic discussion - HN

~~~
rfnslyr
That's what I was thinking.

